# Would You Take These Makeup Tips From Tyra?



## dietcokeg (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I love watching the Tyra show and just recently i stumbled across this episode 'Frump Families Get Makeovers on Tyra'.

Basically Tyra's doing makeup on one of the twins, iam jsut gonna post the video its pretty much self explanitory:

YouTube - Tyra Banks Show - PART 3 - 10/20/2009 Frumpy Families Get Makeovers by Tyra

Does anyone else here think that what shes doing is totally wrong espically with the lipliner, i think the girl looked much before Tyra came near here with all that stuff! I was shocked when i saw what she was doing! 

In this video she does the other girls sister's eyes:

YouTube - Tyra Banks Show - PART 2 - 10/20/2009 Frumpy Families Get Makeovers by Tyra

I Love you Tyra, but makeup just isnt your forte!


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 9, 2010)

lol if I wasn't at work I would watch it, but please. Tyra rarely does her own makeup, did u see the last time she gave makeup tips on her show? HAd ole girl looking like a panda!!!


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ew...that looked pretty ridiculous. No offense to anyone who goes a little lipliner happy, but I just think it looks so weird when people go that far outside of their natural lip line. Especially on the bottom lip, where you can see how obvious it is right on the corners of the mouth...or should I say right PAST the corners.

ETA: It looks kinda like the Joker from Batman...


----------



## dietcokeg (Jan 9, 2010)

I totally Agree.. when she was going on about how all the models use 2 line and get there makeup done by her i was like ok ok she must be ok then and then she does this i was just like is this a joke?? lol! yeah her makeup artist is great, she should have just left it to her!


----------



## looovemac (Jan 9, 2010)

LMAO Tyra you have no clue how to apply make up sweetie! 
Did she just say she did make up on the models? Oh my I can imagine how did the models look!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 9, 2010)

I've seen some older shows of her where she applied makeup and it scared me... but then again, the woman in general kind of scares me... she's out there


----------



## Zoffe (Jan 9, 2010)

"I'm just going_ slightly_ over your natural lipline"
Wow. That's slightly?!

"The lipstick lasts longer when applied with a brush"
Uhm. No. Not necessarily!
I guess the lipstick does last longer if you really work it into the lip to almost stain it, but come on?

Starting with eyeshadow on one eye and eyeliner on the other is a great idea too... Especially if you do _not_ want even eyes...


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 9, 2010)

Tyra, you may be a supermodel but you could NEVER work at MAC! 

Those girls look terrible after all of that makeup. The lips in the first video are atrocious, they look too big for her face and they aren't even. And she put in powder INTO the brush! OMG! You can't clean it without possibly ruining it! It would have been a much better idea to hire a makeup artist to come on the show. 

I wonder if non-makeup obsessed people think that makeup looks good?
I almost feel like this particluar episode adds to the stereotype that makeup artistry is playtime and not a real job. Did any of you feel that way or am I just crazy (which I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Jan 9, 2010)

Yikes, that was way too painful to watch! There are people who can do makeup on themselves... and there are people who can do makeup on others! I think the problem with people who aren't familiar with putting makeup on others is that they try the same techniques that work on themselves... which doesn't always work on other people!

I like Tyra, don't get me wrong... but her technique is terrible... put makeup on right the first time then you don't have to go back and fix everything!


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 10, 2010)

Absolutely NOT! She has no flipin idea what shes doing! The poor girl's mouth looks swollen and very misshapen. Especially at the corners. They didn't taper to a nice point, it was a big clump. 

The eyes were bad, but i knew what she wa going for at least. I felt bad for the girl though. All of a sudden shes giving her an edgy hair cut.... which she didnt seem to want at all. 

All this models asking me to do their makeup seems like total BS. Not only that, but how insulting is that. You are a model. You are hired to model. Not to decide what looks good on who. How to do makeup. You are not to go over the designers/ MUA head and redo a look. You are hired to wear clothing, and make it look damn good. That's it. I would assume, that had she been caught stepping one toes like that, she would have a hard time finding work. 

I feel like Tyra is the kind of person that will say ANYTHING to get praise and attention. Bitch is crazy.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 10, 2010)

^ LMAO @ Bitch is crazy.
It's true though.


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 10, 2010)

Her show is finally ending thank god. I always loved her until she became so full of herself during her talkshow. Her show was all about her trying to prove she wasn't fake or fat or whatever else. Yea, it was nice to see she has issues like the rest of us ''normal people'' but she overdid it. Nobody wants to watch someone talk about themselves that much.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_Her show is finally ending thank god. I always loved her until she became so full of herself during her talkshow. Her show was all about her trying to prove she wasn't fake or fat or whatever else. Yea, it was nice to see she has issues like the rest of us ''normal people'' but she overdid it. Nobody wants to watch someone talk about themselves that much._

 


My problem with Tyra's show was that she kind of used it as a vehicle to push her opinions on everybody without giving the opposition any room to speak. Now, I know that's what most people do, but she often borders on shrill, and I really get annoyed when she deliberately tries to lead people and/or pulls some fake "facts" out of her butt to try and support her opinion. 

For example, when she interviewed porn star Sasha Grey: Sasha kept saying she entered porn without any pressure and explained that it was a conscious career move, and she also noted that in the modern porn industry WOMEN are the ones in power, but Tyra kept trying to "prove" that Sasha was actually abused and pushed around. When Sasha Grey wouldn't fall in line, you could see Tyra getting a little annoyed, and she just kept repeating herself. It was REALLY annoying.

She got on my nerves on ANTM, too; I stopped watching that show about 3 seasons ago, when the photography stopped being interesting and she began to grate on me too much.

She's a beautiful woman, but she doesn't know crap about make-up, and she really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 10, 2010)

Somebody needs to sit her down and tell her that she doesn't know _everything_ and it's okay.


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 10, 2010)

thoses videos were NASTY..


----------



## Door (Jan 10, 2010)

If I was either of the girls, I would have started to cry. I can make really stupid looking make up to myself, but only in my own privacy. This was on TV and now even on Youtube. I feel sorry for the girls.


----------



## franimal (Jan 10, 2010)

Why does Tyra think she's good at everything? Thanks for sharing these videos, I had a good laugh.


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 10, 2010)

all I have to say is WOW. and not a good WOW.


----------



## nullified (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow... thats just... horrible :/


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 10, 2010)

oh dear! yes perhaps she was exagerating her skills just a little?! not good Tyra!


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 10, 2010)

lol I'm watching the Tyra/Sasa Grey one on Youtube, and omg Tyra is sooo annoying. Yea she thinks she's knows everything, no Tyra, U DO NOT!!! SMH!


----------



## dietcokeg (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_lol if I wasn't at work I would watch it, but please. Tyra rarely does her own makeup, did u see the last time she gave makeup tips on her show? HAd ole girl looking like a panda!!!_

 
do you know the name of the episode or where i can find it? Id Love to see more of Tyra's ehmmm Work... lol!


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_My problem with Tyra's show was that she kind of used it as a vehicle to push her opinions on everybody without giving the opposition any room to speak. Now, I know that's what most people do, but she often borders on shrill, and I really get annoyed when she deliberately tries to lead people and/or pulls some fake "facts" out of her butt to try and support her opinion. 

For example, when she interviewed porn star Sasha Grey: Sasha kept saying she entered porn without any pressure and explained that it was a conscious career move, and she also noted that in the modern porn industry WOMEN are the ones in power, but Tyra kept trying to "prove" that Sasha was actually abused and pushed around. When Sasha Grey wouldn't fall in line, you could see Tyra getting a little annoyed, and she just kept repeating herself. It was REALLY annoying.

She got on my nerves on ANTM, too; I stopped watching that show about 3 seasons ago, when the photography stopped being interesting and she began to grate on me too much.

She's a beautiful woman, but she doesn't know crap about make-up, and she really rubs me the wrong way._

 
Ive seen her really try to degrade women who work in the sex industry. I mean, its not my bag, and clearly not hers, but some women dont mind doing it. Just because YOU feel that it would be degrading for YOU, doesn't mean it is for them. Just because there are a lot of sob stories involving drugs and abuse certainly doesnt mean all of them are (like in the popular porn industry in 2010). 
I've seen her harp on girls until they break down and cry. And i think they were mostly crying due to the fact that she was humiliating them on national television and trying to make them sound stupid.

I do not like this woman. She doesnt help people. She makes herself sound smarter, and like she has a shred of human compassion. The only person Tyra cares about is Tyra. The end.


----------



## buki (Jan 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_My problem with Tyra's show was that she kind of used it as a vehicle to push her opinions on everybody without giving the opposition any room to speak. Now, I know that's what most people do, but she often borders on shrill, and I really get annoyed when she deliberately tries to lead people and/or pulls some fake "facts" out of her butt to try and support her opinion. 

For example, when she interviewed porn star Sasha Grey: Sasha kept saying she entered porn without any pressure and explained that it was a conscious career move, and she also noted that in the modern porn industry WOMEN are the ones in power, but Tyra kept trying to "prove" that Sasha was actually abused and pushed around. When Sasha Grey wouldn't fall in line, you could see Tyra getting a little annoyed, and she just kept repeating herself. It was REALLY annoying.

She got on my nerves on ANTM, too; I stopped watching that show about 3 seasons ago, when the photography stopped being interesting and she began to grate on me too much.

She's a beautiful woman, but she doesn't know crap about make-up, and she really rubs me the wrong way._

 
You totally read my mind. You have the same opinion I have about Tyra, I used to admire her but after a few seasons of ANTM and now her talkshow, she has become so far up her own ass that I really despise her now.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 11, 2010)

Mabelle, you pretty much read my mind, excluding our opinions on the sex industry. You made your point waaaay more clear than my post did, so thanks!

And my God, I cannot stop watching this and dieing a little over the lip liner. The horror! The HORROR!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_My problem with Tyra's show was that she kind of used it as a vehicle to push her opinions on everybody without giving the opposition any room to speak. Now, I know that's what most people do, but she often borders on shrill, and I really get annoyed when she deliberately tries to lead people and/or pulls some fake "facts" out of her butt to try and support her opinion. 

For example, when she interviewed porn star Sasha Grey: Sasha kept saying she entered porn without any pressure and explained that it was a conscious career move, and she also noted that in the modern porn industry WOMEN are the ones in power, but Tyra kept trying to "prove" that Sasha was actually abused and pushed around. When Sasha Grey wouldn't fall in line, you could see Tyra getting a little annoyed, and she just kept repeating herself. It was REALLY annoying.

She got on my nerves on ANTM, too; I stopped watching that show about 3 seasons ago, when the photography stopped being interesting and she began to grate on me too much.

She's a beautiful woman, but she doesn't know crap about make-up, and she really rubs me the wrong way._

 
You worded that so much better than I would have!  I totally agree with what you said!

I use to watch ANTM religiously, but after one too many degrading comments towards models that do glamour type modeling (Maxim, girls at car shows, etc) I had to stop... Sorry Tyra, I'm not a whore just because I model on cars.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Mabelle, you pretty much read my mind, excluding our opinions on the sex industry. You made your point waaaay more clear than my post did, so thanks!

And my God, I cannot stop watching this and dieing a little over the lip liner. The horror! The HORROR!_

 
I Shit you not, I have been thinking about those lips and cringing, for days.


----------



## dietcokeg (Jan 18, 2010)

Iam glad you guys found this as entertaining as me!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 18, 2010)

oh hells no.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 18, 2010)

That poor twin looks like she got socked in the face.  And the brush Tyra was using was way too large for her intended purpose.  Tyra is womp though, I've been saying that for years.


----------



## kittykit (Jan 18, 2010)

Is this some kind of joke? That's so horrible, the lip liner (OMG!), the eye makeup.


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 19, 2010)

Eeek! poor girl looks like a clown with those lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was quite painful to watch...

EDIT: just watched the second video and all I can say is Tyra Banks, you need to be locked up somewhere or get doped up on pills. Fast. She's crazy!!


----------



## User49 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just before I've already finished the video I'm thinking "shes taking your advice, your telling her you have huge lips already, do you even need that much liner!" and when she's saying 'slightly outside the lipline I'm like THERES NO SLIGHT about that! Geeeeez!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 19, 2010)

I watched a Tyra makeover show and noticed how badly she did the makeup, and she lopped off a girl's hair and left it crazy looking. The actual hairstylists fixed it, but still. What weirded me out was that she was letting the audience "vote" on what look the person would get by shouting stuff out. That's not how you pick a look for a makeover --- you have to analyze the person's face, coloring, etc and choose. What the...?

I don't think she has anyone who will tell her "Tyra, you don't know how to do that" or "you sound kind of crazy when you do that." Or "stop singing when you talk" or "stop randomly talking in strange voices."

As for the talk show, I don't feel like she's conversationally or politically equipped to be a great host. Whoever said she's shrill, yes a million times. Shrill, under-informed, and pushing personal bias on people without research/proof to back up her opinions. I also feel like she exaggerates sometimes. I swear every bad thing she talks about has happened to her. ie, she'll send out passive-aggressive, vague statements like "I was in an abusive relationship" but never elaborate.

Does anyone else notice how on Top Model she's found new and creative ways to be on camera as much as the models? My favorite was when she put her face in the lower 1/4 of the screen to "voice over" while they were getting makeovers.

She was a great model, and the Top Model franchise was a fantastic (and lucrative) idea. But she needs to chill and stop pretending to be Tyra Banks: The World's Foremost Expert on Everything.


Side note: I saw her once on her show without her weave and I swear it took 10 years off her appearance. Her natural hair looked great, it was just pulled back and it was beautiful. I think it might be that she always chooses these weird caramel shades for the weave, I don't know, but I loved her own hair.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 19, 2010)

^ a thousand times yes to all of that!


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 20, 2010)

i'm far from a MAC employee or a MUA in general but whoa...lol. Poor Tyra, she tries so hard to be a jack of all trades.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha! Oh wow!!! 

I am vaguely aware of this mad lady.. but I have never seen her in action before!! 

The only time I have only seen lipstick applied like that before was in an old 1970's BBC Xmas ghost story where the character is having some sort of breakdown and mashes the whole stick over her mouth before "mysteriously" drowning in a bathtub.. 

As for the eyshadow.. *gag* 

I feel very very sorry for those girls, not only having to hear her awful voice, but have her touch and temporarily disfigure them!! My heart goes out to them for sure!! I hope they have good senses of humour and very thick skin!! 

I always thought she was a porn star tbh. I had no idea she was a "supermodel" :S


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 20, 2010)

yuck at that makeup, and it's hilarious how she's like "oh, let's make it bigger, right?" and the girl is an idiot for agreeing with her :/

I haven't liked Tyra since season 2 of Top Model (when I stopped watching btw). I thought she made the show all about herself. I'm glad I never watched her talk show, from what I see in these videos, her talk she is stupid to the point of being funny


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 20, 2010)

i hate Tyra's eyebrows .. she always says she's the queen of make up lol.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Queen of bad makeup....


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 21, 2010)

Hahaha!! I showed my BF this last night and it turned into a RuPaul music video marathon!! Now that is the Queen of Make Up!!! 

Also, watched her in an old George Micheal Vid, (Too Funky for those of us who care!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and OMG it's the same video Beyonce's motorbike outft was ripped off from!! :O


----------



## Mialexia (Jan 22, 2010)

oh my god, the girls lips..this is horrible


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mialexia* 

 
_oh my god, the girls lips..this is horrible_

 
It's physically painful to watch isn't it? lol


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW that actually hurt my eyes.

I winced at those lips, and the totally uneven "punk" eyes.  THE FIRST EYE IS SOOOOOOO EVIDENTLY DARKER THAN THE SECOND!

Oh man, Tyra should just stop.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 24, 2010)

YouTube - Tyra's Make-up Secrets: Part Two

It seems like Tyra is a bit more sane when it's her own face she's messing with.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 24, 2010)

Jamie looks so horrible after those 5 minutes.
I love how Tyra has MAC while the audience has sponge tip applicators. Come on at least bring ur own brushes or supply them with ELF!!! LOL


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry i just kept laughing at the girl asking "whats the best way to get a glossy finish"? lol what planet has she been on.

Tyra is a crazy bitch and she thinks she is the world authority on everything, all the ANTM shows are turned round to her and how great she is.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 25, 2010)

All I heard was "memememmemeemmemememememmeeeeeee!"



and no. she cannot do make up. and she thinks we are supposed to believe that the models would take off what a professional make up artist at a fashion runway show put on their face and "line up" for Tyra?


She is seriously so narcissistic. And I dont mean that being melodramatic. She has a lot of traits.

Which meanssssssss, deep down, she's suuuuuper insecure.

-cue choir-

"suuuuuper insecccuuuuuuuuuuuuuure!"


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_lol I'm watching the Tyra/Sasa Grey one on Youtube, and omg Tyra is sooo annoying. Yea she thinks she's knows everything, no Tyra, U DO NOT!!! SMH!_

 
I agree with all of you for the bad MUA skills.

 A fun thing is; Sasha has/had a youtube channel and you can watch her comments on how things really worked.
Now I give even less credits to Tyra...

*edit: the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFTEoBR215E


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 25, 2010)

O_O

Plain rubbish! Even my can can do better makeup than that! Imagine the audience actually taking her advise and do makeup like that. horrifying!


----------



## Kragey (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_I agree with all of you for the bad MUA skills.

 A fun thing is; Sasha has/had a youtube channel and you can watch her comments on how things really worked.
Now I give even less credits to Tyra...

*edit: the link: YouTube - Sasha Grey on Sasha Grey the Tyra Show_

 


Regardless of your personal opinion on porn, women like Sasha, Belladonna, Nina Hartley, April Flores, Joanna Angel, etc. prove that female porn stars can be intelligent, powerful, and totally in love with what they do.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 27, 2010)

I bet Tyra would say they are only think they love what they do. That they love the fame and money. yadda yadda yadda


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I bet Tyra would say they are only think they love what they do. That they love the fame and money. yadda yadda yadda_

 
Which can so ironically be used to describe models, too... "oh, they're only in it because they're attention whores and want fame and money."

Oh Tyra, whatever shall we do with you?!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jan 28, 2010)

Two words:

Shit No.


----------



## snkatha (Apr 6, 2010)

I think tyra loves to get her own way. don't know if any of you watched the pregnant legal prostitute on her show? Talking about how her mom never sold her body for money, her mom this her mom that!! I thought the entire show was to interview the woman not talk about HER. but then again, why was i so surprised considering that's her usual thing. Interviewing people then SOMEHOW finding a way to talk about her damn self!!


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snkatha* 

 
_I think tyra loves to get her own way. don't know if any of you watched the pregnant legal prostitute on her show? Talking about how her mom never sold her body for money, her mom this her mom that!! I thought the entire show was to interview the woman not talk about HER. but then again, why was i so surprised considering that's her usual thing. Interviewing people then SOMEHOW finding a way to talk about her damn self!!_

 
Actually, when i was writing my comments I was thining about this show in specific. I felt bad enough for the girl that she was in the situation, the fact that Tyra was speaking to her like she was garbage was awful. I didnt like her to being with, but after that i hated her.


----------



## Boasorte (Apr 8, 2010)

uuuggggh Tyra again!
I don't watch her show anymore, but I am hearing about this recent show she had called pregorexic, and how one contestant on there was made to lie like she was starving herself....

I also heard that guy from that BET show everyone loves ( the name slips my mind) was also made to lie and say he'd rather act than go to college... smh


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 8, 2010)

Tyra is so annoying to me. You can tell shes so full of herself even when she does things like wipe all of her makeup off. She just doesn't seem genuine at all. I hated when she cried and had a doctor feel her up and tell us her boobs were real lol. That was so weird to do on tv, who does that?


----------



## dietcokeg (Apr 9, 2010)

I have to say i find alot of her topics on the Tyra show very interesting and on point however she does go over the top alot of the time, like the infamous vaseline clip - ughh youve got to be kidding, no1 gets that excited over anything - she tries so hard to show and tell everyone how normal she is, i have to say she fails at it - she just doesnt have that connection with the viewers.

Heres the episode jsut for kicks

YouTube - Tyra Banks - Vaseline Frenzy


That said iam an ANTM junkie!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 9, 2010)

ugh, tyra.. i never gotten into her talk show and gave up on top model (though i do catch it time to time) i doubt anyone looks up to her as fashion advice, she's so hypocritcial. i remember her yelling at the girls on ANTM for getting bad paprazzi picks in england than her flipping out over that picture in the bathing suit. 
i never even like the make-overs she gives the girls on ANTM. i mean i don't blame some of those girls for crying, tyra never would have worn her hair like some of them.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i never even like the make-overs she gives the girls on ANTM. i mean i don't blame some of those girls for crying, tyra never would have worn her hair like some of them._

 
I gave up on ANTM years ago. I think I only watched the first 3 seasons or so but after that the show got repetitive and Tyra would get on my nerves to the point I couldn't bear finishing one episode!


----------



## Boasorte (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dietcokeg* 

 
_I have to say i find alot of her topics on the Tyra show very interesting and on point however she does go over the top alot of the time, like the infamous vaseline clip - ughh youve got to be kidding, no1 gets that excited over anything - she tries so hard to show and tell everyone how normal she is, i have to say she fails at it - she just doesnt have that connection with the viewers._

 
Yes some of her topics are very interesting, but she's so freaking biased, self centered, and judgmental!!!

I agree, she does try 'too hard' to connect with her viewers sometimes. I also loved how on a clip I saw on Youtube she claimed she lost the weight as a competition between her friends. Yea right Tyra, you know that "kiss my fat ass" thing was just a crock of ___. (But she looked better thicker IMO)

I think she has Kim Kardashian beat when it comes to conceit!!


----------



## CynthiRaa (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Yes some of her topics are very interesting, but she's so freaking biased, self centered, and judgmental!!!
_

 
Exactly the words I would use.
She is just frustrates me so much!
x


----------



## Boasorte (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG yesterday my roommate was telling me how she thinks I'm fabulous, so I'm like awww thanks love. But then she said I remind her of Tyra!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL I immediately thought of this thread lmao


----------

